
Microsoft details how Xbox Series X will load 4.8GB/s from memory - close04
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/07/microsoft-details-how-xbox-series-x-will-load-4-8gb-s-from-memory/
======
rasz
TLDR: by scamming you multiplying real transfer rate (2.4GB/s) by magical x2
compression ratio like LTO drive manufacturers (because we all know already
compressed textures and movies easily compress the second time to at least
half their size, right), and using below average NVMe SSD every PC user can
buy off the shelf at mere $130 (SN750 1TB)

